# Harry.Potter.and.the.Deathly.Hallows.Part.1.XBOX360-GLoBAL



## FAST6191 (Nov 16, 2010)

*Harry.Potter.and.the.Deathly.Hallows.Part.1.XBOX360-GLoBAL*
Should be region free. AP25 nature very much left open to debate.

Another year another entry into the Harry Potter films and corresponding games. In the past they have been passable retreads of events in the books/films (or activities contained within). It is also one of the first "better with kinect" titles- that is to say it works without it but with it might make life nicer if you have it (as a question- how many of you use the racing wheel in the wii mario kart?). The game itself is something of a third person shooter and looking at gameplay one might almost say bullet hell.

*Boxart*






*Video (developer walkthrough and gameplay)*




Spoiler: NFO





```
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ????
?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂ?ÂÂ???
ÂÂ??ÂÂÂÂ???ÂÂ? ?????? ?ÂÂ ? (global) ??????? ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂ???ÂÂÂÂ ?? ?????? ?
ÂÂÂÂ???? ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂ????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ? ????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?? ????
? ????????????? ???? ????????????????????????????? ???????????ÂÂ????
ÂÂ? ???? ?????? ????ÂÂ????? ????ÂÂ????? ????ÂÂ????? ??????????? ???? ??
?? ???? ?????? ???? ? ???? ???? ? ???? ???? ? ???? ????ÂÂ ???? ???? ??????
ÂÂÂÂ???? ? ???? ???? ? ???? ?????? ???? ???? ? ???? ???? ? ???? ???? ? ????? ?
ÂÂÂÂ?????ÂÂ???? ????ÂÂ????? ????? ????? ????ÂÂ ???? ?????ÂÂ???? ????ÂÂ??????
? ?? ?????????? ?????????? ? ????????? ????????????? ???????????????????????? ?
ÂÂ ??????? ???? ???? ????????????????????????? ???? ??????????? ???? ?
ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂ ?????????????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ???????? s8!CRo. ? ??
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ? ???
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ???
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂ ? ?ÂÂÂÂGLoBAL360ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ???ÂÂ ??ÂÂÂÂ?
? ??????????? ? ????? ? ?ÂÂ- ------ -ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ? ????ÂÂÂÂ ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂ? ??? ? ??? ? ?????????????? ?ÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂ ? ??????ÂÂÂÂ? ???????? ?
? ? ??? ? ???? Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows: Part 1ÂÂÂÂ???? ? ??? ?
ÂÂ??ÂÂ ?ÂÂ?????????????? ?ÂÂ??????????? ?ÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂ? ???????????? ? ???? ?
ÂÂ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ???? ????? ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ? ??? ?
ÂÂ??ÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ? ????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??? ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂ? ?ÂÂ?
ÂÂ??ÂÂ?ÂÂ? ?ÂÂ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?? ? ????ÂÂ [+-...Platform...: Xbox360 / RF
ÂÂ??ÂÂ ??? ? ???? [+-...Company....: EA
? ????????????ÂÂÂÂ[+-...Packager...: That dude down in wallmart
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂ??ÂÂ[+-...Genre......: Action
?ÂÂ?? ?ÂÂ????? ?? [+-...Disks......: 1 dvdÂÂ
ÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂ??ÂÂ[+-...ReleaseDate: Nov 16-2010
ÂÂÂÂ????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ[+-...Players....: at least 1ÂÂ
ÂÂ ?ÂÂ?ÂÂ?ÂÂ ??ÂÂ [+-...Format.....: .iso
ÂÂ??? ??ÂÂ ?ÂÂ??ÂÂ[+-...NetSupport.: TBA
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂ? ?ÂÂ?ÂÂ [+-...Supplier...: Yes
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂ? ?ÂÂ? [+-...Languages..: .uk at least
????????????ÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂ??ÂÂÂÂ
?ÂÂ?? ?ÂÂ?????ÂÂ
?????ÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?????ÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂ ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂ????ÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ????ÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ???ÂÂ? ?ÂÂ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂ?
ÂÂ ???????? ? ???? ? ???????? ? ???????????? ? ???????? ? ?????? ?ÂÂÂÂ?
ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂ??? Release notes:ÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂ ??? ?ÂÂ ?????? ? ????ÂÂ?????ÂÂ?
ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂ???? ? ??? ? ????? ? ?????? ? ??? ? ????? ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ????
ÂÂ 



ÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ? ???????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂ ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ? ? ???????ÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?

ÂÂÂÂ More info at : http://www.tothegame.com/x360-10571-harry-potter-and-the-deathly-hallows-part-1-for-microsoft-xbox-360.html
ÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?????? ? ????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂ ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ? ?? ? ? ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ???? ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ? ?
?ÂÂ? ? ?? ????? ? ???? ? ????? ???? ? ? ??????? ? ?????? ? ??????? ?
ÂÂÂÂ? ? ?? ? News & Contact:ÂÂ ?? ???ÂÂ???? ?????? ????ÂÂ ?ÂÂ ??????? ?ÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂ?
?ÂÂ? ? ?? ?????? ? ?????? ? ??ÂÂ ? ? ? ????? ???? ?? ? ???????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ???ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?????

ÂÂÂÂÂÂDue to general lamenes in some rip groups no one 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂis allowed to use our releases as source.
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂWe dun need noffin from noone, dun bother to offer.
ÂÂÂÂÂÂFor any question mail us or visit us.
ÂÂÂÂÂÂGreetz go out to : You know who u are.
ÂÂÂÂÂÂSpecial kudoz go out to : No one at the moment.

ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ? ?
? ??? ? ?ÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ? ?ÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ???ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?????
?ÂÂ? ???? ???? ? ???????? ???? ? ?????? ? ??? ? ????? ? ??? ? ??? ?????? ?ÂÂ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ? ???? Nfo done by sorT8!CRo, updated:ÂÂÂÂ '06ÂÂ? ? ?????? ? ?????ÂÂ?ÂÂ ?
ÂÂ ? ?????????? ? ???????????? ? ???? ????? ? ??????? ? ??? ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ???ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂ ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
```


----------



## 3dfx2013 (Nov 22, 2014)

thanks


----------

